# Microwave Dog Food?



## az4x4runner (Jul 29, 2008)

I have two finicky eaters. My vet recommended microwaving the kibble with a small amount of water. I have been doing this for one of the two for a while now with good results. 

The other I recently started because I am tired of watching him not eat (I only leave the food down for 15 mins). He is on a special diet for his urinary tract, and if he misses a meal or two, he will not pee for about 10 hrs at a time even if I were to take him out every 10 minutes.

Just looking for some opinions. Is this bad for the kibble in any way?


----------



## JackandJordi (Oct 22, 2008)

You could also pour hot water on the kibble- but microwaving is fine


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm quite sure microwaving is fine but it may just be a lot easier and faster to add warm/hot water like JackandJordi said.

Just checking, your dog does get a regular supply of water right?


----------



## az4x4runner (Jul 29, 2008)

Of course... they've got like 4 bowls throughout the house.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope some of the more knowledgeable members will respond, as I'm pretty sure there is some concern over adding liquid to kibble.


----------



## az4x4runner (Jul 29, 2008)

Canadian Dog said:


> I hope some of the more knowledgeable members will respond, as I'm pretty sure there is some concern over adding liquid to kibble.


That's what I am hoping to find out, but I don't understand why there would be. They drink water with their meals after all.


----------



## JackandJordi (Oct 22, 2008)

I have worked for a couple of vets and we never discouraged people from adding water to kibble


----------



## GasGuzz (May 19, 2008)

Adding water is fine, I add plain yogurt.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the problem was that adding water to dog foods with citric acid in the first 5 ingredient is linked to bloat......but I've never seen any dog foods that have citric acid that high on the ingredient list, so I think this is a limited concern. Check your ingredient list first, though  .


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Another concern with adding water to kibble is leaving it out but if you leave the food out for only 15 minutes, then there should be no problem (as long as you throw it out and don't feed it at the next meal). I read somewhere also that since it softens the kibble then it doesn't clean the teeth but I don't believe kibble does a great job of cleaning the teeth anyway.


----------

